# Are these mods possible?



## Drupjohn (Apr 17, 2004)

I have a 1994 Nissan Sentra XE (Canadian Model) with the 1.6L engine. It's a two door, and 5-speed.

There are a couple (well, more than a couple) mods that I want to do.

1) Change the cluster over to one with a tach (SE-R version).
2) Switch the HVAC controls over to push button (200SX version).
3) Power windows/door locks
4) Spoiler (GXE Version)

Are these mods possible without changing any wiring? I know the tach cluster SHOULD fit, but I'm not sure about the HVAC controls. I don't have air conditioning, but I could always use the excuse that I have the button, I need to use it!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

All of those mods are going to take wiring. None of it is particularly difficult, but unless you have a bit of wiring skill and know your way around a multimeter, the only one I'd attempt is the spoiler, since you only have to tap the brake wire for the third brake light.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

if gauge cluster swap is any thing like the b-14 cluster swap, its not too difficult. infact, theres a write-up around here for the b-13. search and ye shall find.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

you might as well do a NX1600 digital cluster.. for the wiring you will have to do


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

www.partsexpress.com has the power window kit and the power door lock kit. PE also has some of the best prices around


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

as long as you have the $$$..anything is possible..


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Wow, Wallace is back! Hey---------


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The 200SX tachometer gets signal from the ECU which is OBD-II. The speedometer get its signal from a Vehicle Speed Sensor (which contains a pulse generator) installed in the transaxle. This signal is passed on to the ECU. IIRC your car is OBD-I

I don't know if the signals produced in your car is what those gauges need.

Lew


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Wow, Wallace is back! Hey---------


haha..kinda i guess..it's just that i've got a break between 12:30-2:30 here at UW so when i get bored i just surf around here to see what's up..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

w00t... hey Wallace!


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> you might as well do a NX1600 digital cluster.. for the wiring you will have to do


This, BTW, is my dream. I had a NX1600 and I thought the digital cluster was the coolest thing on the planet.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

OMG, guys. Please, please please tell me that you can swap one of those digital guage clusters out from the 1600 and into the Sentra SE-R (93 model).

Ive also thought about taking a B13 front clip, and putting it on to the B13 NX2000. so you have the hatch back look, with the T-tops, but you have the B13 sentra head lights, and front end! Man wouldnt an NX2000 with a sentra front end look good with the mexican tsuru headlight conversion!


----------

